# partage fichier mac/vista



## tigreg (10 Septembre 2007)

Bonjour,
Petit nouveau dans l'univers du mac, je me tourne vers vous pour un petit soucis de partage. J'ai fouiné un peu partout sur le net pour partager des fichiers de mac et de mon pc portable. Je vois bien les deux pc dans le réséaux mais le problème c'est que lorsque je veux accéder au mac sous l'adresse 192.168.1.xvista me demande un utilisateur et un mot de passe, je rentre donc logiquement ceux du mac et là utilisateur non reconnu.
quelqu'un saurait-il m'indiquer où j'ai fait un erreur ?? 
merci


----------



## unfolding (10 Septembre 2007)

Bonjour

Sous Windows il faut creer un reseau familiale et lui donner un nom. Ensuite sur le mac changer le SMB (qui est workgroup) en donnant le m&#234;me nom que celui du reseau familiale de windows. Comme Windows trouvera plus facilement le mac.
Ne pas oublier d'activer le partage des fichiers et le partage reseau dans les preferences syst&#232;mes du mac.
A la premi&#232;re connection (de windows a mac par exemple) il faudra entrer le nom d'utilisateur et le mot de passe du mac.


----------

